# Cornbread?



## richtee (Oct 6, 2007)

OK...I'm admitting to my Yankee-nish here. <The latitude, NOT the team..UGH!> I have never made cornbread.

<GASP!>

Just poured out the grease from this AM's lb. of bacon, got a 14" cast iron skillet with a coat of grease and some cracklings still inside. Good start? 






Bake in oven I assume... 

Have a basic recipe, but maybe someone here could rattle off some tips and trix?


----------



## white cloud (Oct 6, 2007)

When I make in a cast iron I heat it up just till it starts to smoke and pour the batter in, it should sizzle, and pop it in the preheated oven and bake as per recipe or until set/


----------



## smoke freak (Oct 6, 2007)

Sounds good to me. YUM!


----------



## vlap (Oct 6, 2007)

Everything above is great! Also use buttermilk for the liquid (1/2 or all) also add soem fresh corn to it.

When bread is close to finished coat the top with some honey butter for a glaze.


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 6, 2007)

Sounds good!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			





I like to add chopped jalapeno, chopped onion and whole corn to the batter.


----------



## vlap (Oct 6, 2007)

the chile and corn is good... I never tried the onion. I would think it would add a good flavor as well as texture/moisture. I may have to try that out!


----------



## richtee (Oct 6, 2007)

OK   cornbread was a failure. Looks damm good, but...

Near as I can tell...
1) Do not use coarse ground corn meal- gritty and will not hold together... or did I not use enough egg?

2) Went with rosemary and onion powder, and not enough of either

3) Bacon cracklings ain't enough. Should have busted up a couple strips.

The recipe I had called for a cup of the corn meal and a cup of flour, a cup of milk and one egg, and a stick of butter. Proportions sound right? Oh, and 4 tspn baking soda.

thanks for the help


----------



## vlap (Oct 6, 2007)

I will ahve to get back to you with a recipe... I also have a recipe for blue corn bread.. very tasty but I have to scale it down, This one makes 5 gallons of mix.


----------



## goat (Oct 6, 2007)

Richtee,
That recipe sounds about right.  My recipe adds 1 tsp salt, 1/4 C sugar, and 1/4 C oil to your basic recipe.

PS:  I just re read your post and my 1/4 cup oil would be equal to your stick of butter.


----------



## richtee (Oct 6, 2007)

Huh  more oil beyond the 1/4 lb. of butter? And yes, I omitted the salt and sugar...I had 'em in there. I guess it was the coarse ground meal. Need to use fine. I kinda would like SOME texture, maybe go with a "quartah" cup coarse, and balance fine...


----------



## richtee (Oct 6, 2007)

Hahahaha...


----------



## cowgirl (Oct 6, 2007)

Are you sure that wasn't baking powder? I use baking powder in my cornbread, but I don't think I've tried soda.


----------



## goat (Oct 6, 2007)

You are correct Cowgirl, mine calls for baking powder also.  Richtee, use either 1 stick of butter or 1/4 cup oil, but not both.


----------



## dacdots (Oct 6, 2007)

1 cup flour
1cup yellow cornmeal
1 cup milk
1/4 cup oil
2 eggs
1 Tbsp baking powder
1/4 cup sugar

Mix all together,just enough to wet dry ingredients.Bake at 425 for 25 to 35 min.This is a recipe from Better Homes and Garden cook book called "Perfect Cornbread" and to me it is.


----------



## richtee (Oct 6, 2007)

Ahhh   I bet the two eggs had a bit to do with the crumble factor, as well as the coarse grind...


----------



## richtee (Oct 6, 2007)

Ohhh right  baking powder. I'm NOT a competent baker. Never has been my deal, may never be...


----------

